#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  GITAM Admission Test -GAT 2013

## Engineering_Updates

GAT 2013 is a computer based online test conducted for admission to UG & PG Technology & Pharmacy Programs in GITAM University at its Visakhapatnam, Hyderabad and Bengaluru Campuses.

Gandhi Institute of Technology and Management (GITAM), a deemed to be university u/s 3 of the UGC Act, 1956, known as GITAM University is a premier educational institution in the country having 32 years of track record in teaching and research of global standards. 

The University is located in three picturesque campuses at Visakhapatnam, Hyderabad and Bengaluru. With a multi disciplinary approach, the University offers 109 programmes at UG, PG and Doctoral levels in Technology, Science, Pharmacy, Management, International Business, Architecture and Law.





  Similar Threads: GITAM Visakhapatnam btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities GITAM Visakhapatnam btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facillities Gitam University 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels GITAM Visakhapatnam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faci MSM Admission Test  MAT 2013

----------


## msmkhana

The test is really impressive. every institute has own area to accepting their admission

----------


## HarshiniJaiteley

I am going to attain this exam soon.

----------

